# Zona Polishing Papers



## dabeeler (Feb 16, 2017)

Has anyone compared the Zona Polishing Papers to the micro mesh pads for polishing the finish on a pen barrel? If so, which did you like the best.


----------



## dabeeler (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry, I thought I had this in the finishing forum. I will repost it over there.


----------

